# Star Trek: Picard



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is a teaser trailer for the upcoming Star Trek: Picard series.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone else have trouble understanding parts of the narration on that? It was quiet and kind of fuzzy sounding. (And no closed captions available.)


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Anyone else have trouble understanding parts of the narration on that? It was quiet and kind of fuzzy sounding. (And no closed captions available.)


Sorry, nope. It was quite clear.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

MScottC said:


> Sorry, nope. It was quite clear.


Thanks. I tried it on my iPad and it was fine. Just fuzzy on my pc. Weird.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

I had trouble even with my speakers turned up high. The theme music was mixed too high compared to the vocal track. But I think it was meant to be that way. Similar to a dream state voice.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I foresee CBS making a deal with a vineyard to bottle Chateau Picard.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> I foresee CBS making a deal with a vineyard to bottle Chateau Picard.


and I will buy a case!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

As teasers are, this is rather cryptic. Looking forward to more substantial general plot info.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

They had me at Picard.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Is that Gina Torres narrating?

-smak-


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

New Star Trek: Picard trailer works perfectly as a Viagra commercial


Peter000 said:


> As teasers are, this is rather cryptic. Looking forward to more substantial general plot info.


I was at the Vegas convention last year when Patrick Stewart was a surprise guest. He was nowhere on the roster. We suddenly got an announcement that Alex Kurtzman would be on stage at blah blah time to make an announcement. He began early.

Fortunately, I was already in the room for something else earlier (some other panel) and didn't step out for too long.

Found the full video: https://www.startrek.com/article/watch-full-sir-patrick-announcement.Skip to 1:15 to see Patrick Stewart come out. I posted it at Star Trek: Picard The Next Chapter? which is apparently a previous Star Trek: Picard thread. It seems they edited out most of the applause and reaction. It went for a lot longer than that.

At the time, he said they had no scripts and they were just talking storylines. He said Jean-Luc Picard is back. He didn't prefix that with Captain. If you want to skip past some backstory not directly related to the new show, skip to about 10:15.

It was most definitely an amazing moment when he came out and when he said Jean-Luc Picard is back.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't even watch the teaser. Geographic restrictions on bonus material is beyond stupid.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

wprager said:


> I can't even watch the teaser. Geographic restrictions on bonus material is beyond stupid.


Here's the Canada-friendly version...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

That *does* sound like Gina Torres.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

smak said:


> Is that Gina Torres narrating?
> 
> -smak-


That's hard to say because she's not using the S-word in every other sentence.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

It is Merrin Dungey.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I've been assuming all along that that was going to be a prequel.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

smbaker said:


> I've been assuming all along that that was going to be a prequel.


That could also be a potentially good idea, actually... or possibly, not necessarily a straight prequel, but a storytelling device that jumps back and forth between "old" post-Nemesis Picard, and a pre-TNG (possibly a Stargazer-era) Picard. The challenge is trying to find an actor that can effectively portray a Picard of that era.

(I suppose they could hire the guys that do the de-aging for Marvel...)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Didn't James McAvoy play a young Dr. X?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

smbaker said:


> I've been assuming all along that that was going to be a prequel.


I believe there was a mention of Admiral Picard plus showing the Picard Vinyard wines tells me it's set after he's retired, but anything's possible in Hollywood.



wprager said:


> Didn't James McAvoy play a young Dr. X?


That was Professor Xavier (aka Professor X).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry, professor (who technically should have a PhD, so "doctor"). The main point is they have already cast a young Patrick Stewart.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"McAvoy or Stewart? These timelines are confusing!"


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

wprager said:


> Sorry, professor (who technically should have a PhD, so "doctor"). The main point is they have already cast a young Patrick Stewart.


Not necessarily. "Professor" is an academic title/position, and is superior to PhD, but it doesn't require a PhD on its own. But good luck trying to get tenure track at an institution without a PhD. Those with the qualifications usually go get their PhD.

Nowadays, non-PhD professors are in fields without a recognized PhD in their fields.

And those with Professorships usually prefer "Professor" over "Doctor" as a title.

--Carlos V.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> Nowadays, non-PhD professors are in fields without a recognized PhD in their fields.


Architecture is like this. I had a few professors with PhDs in Art History. It used to be everyone got the 5 year professional degree (which was required in most states for licensure) and professors got their Masters. In the last 25 or so years many programs have gone to a "4+2" program with a 4 year pre-professional degree and 2 year professional Masters (which is the other option in most states for licensure). With that trend creating more Masters degrees various PhD level programs have cropped up (The Ivies have them, Michigan, I'm sure a few others), but there isn't a universally recognized PhD in Architecture, so most professors just have their Masters. I'd be curious to know what percentage are licensed too - I'd bet less than half.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> They had me at Picard.


My wife is a huge TNG fan and loves Picard. She's gonna love this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Didn't James McAvoy play a young Dr. X?


That would be funny if they could get him to play Picard in a prequel show.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I assume, like all the other shows, this takes place in the primary timeline and not the Kelvin one?


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133379409329754113


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was wishy washy on getting All Access for Discovery. But there's no wavering with Picard! Plus, again, I want some Chateau Picard wine please!!!


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I assume, like all the other shows, this takes place in the primary timeline and not the Kelvin one?


Going to spoiler this, even though it's all speculation and it's all over the Internet.



Spoiler



Based on the narration, everyone is assuming that the evacuation referred to is the evacuation of Romulus and Remus due to the supernova referenced in Star Trek (2009). It was that supernova (and Spock's attempt to contain it) that caused Nero and Spock to be pulled back in time and created the Kelvin timeline. So the theory is that this is Prime, but ironically centered around or taking place after the events that created the Kelvin timeline.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> ... and not the Kelvin one?


The _what_?

Whatever it is you speak of must not exist in my personal reality.



doom1701 said:


> Going to spoiler this, even though it's all speculation and it's all over the Internet.





Spoiler



The Wikipedia article on the series states that as fact, well as much as anything on wikipedia can be fact. The page does have a few interesting casting notes:

Santiago Cabrera as the pilot of Picard's ship and a skilled thief.[6]
Michelle Hurd as a former intelligence officer struggling with substance abuse.[6]
This sounds like a bit of a crew of misfits / renegades.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Another Trailer:


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
New trailer's incredible and give us a lot more glimpses into the show than we've had before. I wonder if the two characters featured in it will be regulars or just cameos.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Variety says expect appearances from


Spoiler



Jonathan Frakes, Marina Sirtis, Brent Spiner, and...Jeri Ryan?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Variety says expect appearances from
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Jeri's in the trailer.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

That trailer got me interested in the show now, I wasn’t sure with what had been out so far.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

10 Things We Learned at the Star Trek Universe Panel has a few things about Disco, as well.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm gonna have to go read the Wikipedias on some of the final ST:TNG movies. I don't think I have seen them all. Or if I have, I have forgotten.. Just don't know what the disposition of all the crew after that series was put to bed.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Vasquez Rocks is quite a bit overplayed.

--Carlos "watch out for the Gorn!" V.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm gonna have to go read the Wikipedias on some of the final ST:TNG movies. I don't think I have seen them all. Or if I have, I have forgotten.. Just don't know what the disposition of all the crew after that series was put to bed.


Star Trek films is a good source. That (Memory Alpha) is where I go for general Trek info and almost never go to Wikipedia for that. That site is named for Memory Alpha.

Insurrection and Nemesis weren't very good.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> Star Trek films is a good source. That (Memory Alpha) is where I go for general Trek info and almost never go to Wikipedia for that. That site is named for Memory Alpha.
> 
> Insurrection and Nemesis weren't very good.


They were better than that. People worship the TOS films too much.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tenthplanet said:


> They were better than that. People worship the TOS films too much.


Heh. Well, they were on the weaker side.

TMP was the WORST. And, Star Trek V wasn't that great, but still much better than TMP.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> New trailer's incredible and give us a lot more glimpses into the show than we've had before. I wonder if the two characters featured in it will be regulars or just cameos.


You might have to rewind it but watch the the space scenes toward end for a familiar "Cube shaped" craft...


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> Heh. Well, they were on the weaker side.
> 
> TMP was the WORST. And, Star Trek V wasn't that great, but still much better than TMP.


Star Trek IV was the worst, Trek ain't a comedy, even Spock was given lines that Ergggh. The alien probe and whales were good though. TMP kicks ass.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tenthplanet said:


> Star Trek IV was the worst, Trek ain't a comedy, even Spock was given lines that Ergggh. The alien probe and whales were good though. TMP kicks ass.


 WAH?!?!?!?

Star Trek IV was great! It was probably my favorite until VI but is still good.

TMP??? Blah.. snooze fest w/nothing happening for so much of the movie. As one TV show/documentary put it, it just didn't have chemistry w/the crew members that TOS had.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> 10 Things We Learned at the Star Trek Universe Panel has a few things about Disco, as well.


Seems like 



 is the panel. Hope I can find some time to watch it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> TMP??? Blah.. snooze fest w/nothing happening for so much of the movie. As one TV show/documentary put it, it just didn't have chemistry w/the crew members that TOS had.


I'm definitely in the very small minority, but I actually enjoyed TMP for what it was, a more cerebral, atmospheric feeling movie.


tenthplanet said:


> They were better than that. People worship the TOS films too much.


No, I'd say that the only truly watchable and enjoyable TNG movie was First Contact.

Generations was OK for being a bridge movie between the two generations. Insurrection was just a TV episode produced on a movie budget (with some very cringeworthy moments throughout), and Nemesis was... just plain horrible on multiple levels.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I liked seeing the "old references." Not so, so many tweens . . . .


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

tenthplanet said:


> You might have to rewind it but watch the the space scenes toward end for a familiar "Cube shaped" craft...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

If that facility uses an Earth calendar, including leap years, that's one day before the 16th anniversary of their last assimilation.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

cwerdna said:


> TMP was the WORST. And, Star Trek V wasn't that great, but still much better than TMP.


Dem's fight'n words there pardner. TMP was great. TWoK was better, But V was just bad on so many levels. Uhura giving a fan dance? Give me a break.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craigbob said:


> Dem's fight'n words there pardner. TMP was great. TWoK was better, But V was just bad on so many levels. *Uhura giving a fan dance? *Give me a break.


I never saw the movie, and now I want to see it for that alone, lol.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Never really understood the hate for Nemesis, but STV and Insurrection were simply the worst. TMP definitely grew on me over the years.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

caslu said:


> Never really understood the hate for Nemesis, but STV and Insurrection were simply the worst. TMP definitely grew on me over the years.


there hasn't been a movie or tv series i haven't enjoyed, i still have nemesis stored on tivo to re-watch every now and then. my list would go from most favorite to least favorite, but they'd all be listed. i've probably watched tmp 2 dozens times since it was released, and it does grow on you over time, and in context.

i'll admit that ds9 was a little disappointing for me, but only because i've never cared for the ferengi in large doses. it wasn't broadcasting in my town when it premiered, but i was able to catch it when i moved to chicago, and felt a little deflated.

same with tng, when i moved, it was finally available for me to watch, and i never missed an ep - i've now seen each at least 3 or 4 times, including hd re-releases, but mostly after season 2 with the return of dr. beverly crusher.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'll admit that ds9 was a little disappointing for me, but only because i've never cared for the ferengi in large doses. it wasn't broadcasting in my town when it premiered, but i was able to catch it when i moved to chicago, and felt a little deflated.


I wouldn't say that DS9 has "Ferengi in large doses." It obviously has more Ferengi-centric episodes than the other shows, simply because they have a Ferengi as a main character... but I'd say there are at least as many Klingon-centric episodes (due to Dax, and later, Worf). And both are a *very* small number when compared to the Bajor-centric and Dominion War-centric episodes.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It obviously has more Ferengi-centric episodes than the other shows, simply because they have a Ferengi as a main character.


One Ferengi is too many. Stupidist frakking race Trek ever spawned.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> One Ferengi is too many. Stupidist frakking race Trek ever spawned.


There have been good Ferengi episodes and bad ones. Nearly all of the TNG Ferengi episodes were pretty bad [1], but that improved significantly when it came to DS9. There were still a few stinkers ("Profit and Lace," as an example) but at least DS9 was able to flesh out the Ferengi as a coherent alien race.

[1] One major problem with the Ferengi in TNG is that they were intended to be this menacing threat, the TNG-era equivalent of the TOS-era Romulans Klingons. Unfortunately, so much damage was caused by their initial appearance in "The Last Outpost," where they just came across as so goofy and embarrassing. As a result, the show just basically gave up on them, at least until DS9 was able to repair the damage for the most part.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Star Trek films is a good source. That (Memory Alpha) is where I go for general Trek info and almost never go to Wikipedia for that. That site is named for Memory Alpha.
> 
> Insurrection and Nemesis weren't very good.


Thanks for the links. It turns out that I have not seen neither Insurrection nor Nemesis.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> One Ferengi is too many. Stupidist frakking race Trek ever spawned.


Pakleds.



casui said:


> Never really understood the hate for Nemesis, but STV and Insurrection were simply the worst.


I just watched a video that gave some reasons why Insurrection wasn't that bad:






He's actually convinced me I ought to rewatch it with an open mind. IIRC He also makes the case that Nemesis is terrible, and a ripoff of elements of Insurrection.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> One Ferengi is too many. Stupidist frakking race Trek ever spawned.


Yeah, but they kinda grow on you. Due to some great acting (really) by the 2 Ferengi lead actors on DS9.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked Quark on DS9. Heck, I liked Quark more than I've ever liked Picard.

I'll watch a DS9 rerun long before I watch a TNG rerun.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I liked Quark on DS9. Heck, I liked Quark more than I've ever liked Picard.
> 
> I'll watch a DS9 rerun long before I watch a TNG rerun.


I never was a great fan of DS9 when it first aired. But over time, they do seem to hold up better than TNG, which just seems so danged earnest. (Perhaps a reason why I like the TNG John de Lancie episodes the most--he tended to cut through that. And perhaps why I disliked the DS9 Avery Brooks-emphasizing episodes, as he seemed Picard-like in his earnestness.)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

DS9 is much better suited for binge watching than TNG. Even better than watching it in the original run. The network execs wanted the show to stop doing multi-part and season-long story arcs.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> DS9 is much better suited for binge watching than TNG. Even better than watching it in the original run. The network execs wanted the show to stop doing multi-part and season-long story arcs.


DS9 was syndicated so no network executives involved.

You are correct that the UPN execs were dead set against Voyager doing story arcs.
(Although they never had a season long arc.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

voyager may have been my favorite of the tv series, it had it all - kate mulgrew, seven of nine, b'elanna, tuvok, regular borg encounters (including the queen), species 8472...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

JYoung said:


> DS9 was syndicated so no network executives involved.
> 
> You are correct that the UPN execs were dead set against Voyager doing story arcs.
> (Although they never had a season long arc.)


Seems like real nitpicking when UPN literally stands for United Paramount *Network*, so UPN execs are network execs.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Seems like real nitpicking when UPN literally stands for United Paramount *Network*, so UPN execs are network execs.


Well, except for the fact that UPN _didn't _air DS9 as it was a syndicated drama.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Watch: New 'Star Trek: Picard' Trailer Shows Us Ten Forward And More Borg


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Well, except for the fact that UPN _didn't _air DS9 as it was a syndicated drama.


Correct, but UPN stations were the ones that generally aired DS9. The local UPN station in Baltimore dropped DS9 in its last season so I never got to see the final season. Maybe one of these days I'll get around to watching it now that I have Disney+.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> Correct, but UPN stations were the ones that generally aired DS9. The local UPN station in Baltimore dropped DS9 in its last season so I never got to see the final season. *Maybe one of these days I'll get around to watching it now that I have Disney+.*


... wait, what?  What does Disney+ have to do with Star Trek?

Star Trek originally was a Desilu show, which then became Paramount Television, which much later became CBS Studios. There's no intersection between Disney and Star Trek. (Disney has Star Wars - is that what you are thinking of?)

As far as who aired TNG and DS9, it was mostly independent stations that needed to fill a schedule out. Some later became UPN stations, while others became The WB stations (and others remained independent). I'd be curious if there really was an alignment between networks that carried the Star Trek syndicated shows and those that became UPN stations. I don't know that there is hard data on that.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Watch: New 'Star Trek: Picard' Trailer Shows Us Ten Forward And More Borg


I saw that trailer in the movie theater when I went to see the new Star Wars film. It showed during the stuff that gets played before the movie trailers start, so it wasn't quite "released silently only on Facebook".


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

mr.unnatural said:


> Maybe one of these days I'll get around to watching it now that I have Disney+.


DS9 is on Netflix, and I think also on Hulu, Prime, and CBSAA, but not Disney+. The new documentary, What We Left Behind, is on Prime, Vudu, YouTube, and Google Play.

I had missed a lot of the original air dates while living in a market where the local station moved it around on the schedule too unpredictably for my VCR, then living out of the country with very little American television, then traveling a lot after returning.

Over the years since I almost bought the full DVD set, but it took Netflix to bring me back to Terok Nor.

Edit: found more networks for What We Left Behind​


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mr.unnatural said:


> Correct, but UPN stations were the ones that generally aired DS9. The local UPN station in Baltimore dropped DS9 in its last season so I never got to see the final season. Maybe one of these days I'll get around to watching it now that I have Disney+.


In Buffalo it aired on a FOX affiliate.

DS9 premiered in 1993, UPN began in 1995.

UPN had nothing to do with the production of the show. No UPN execs had any say in DS9.

If it happened to air on a UPN network, that was a coincidence. As previously stated, it was syndicated.

Disney+ doesn't have DS9 or any Star Trek. It's not a Disney property. Maybe you're thinking of Star Wars.

DS9 can be viewed on CBS All Access.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> I'd be curious if there really was an alignment between networks that carried the Star Trek syndicated shows and those that became UPN stations. I don't know that there is hard data on that.


DS9 was produced by Paramount, UPN was the United Paramount Network, and by the third or fourth season I do recall chasing that new network around the dial fruitlessly trying to figure out when they were going to air DS9 in some markets.

In once city the local newspaper was useless, while the local UPN station's website was often incorrect and always slow as molasses. And this was the dial-up era, remember. In some other markets it was picked up by non-UPN stations, but not where I watched, or tried to watch.

Having lived in Silicon Valley so long, I had forgotten most areas did not air Star Trek 24/7. 

Edit: more recovered memories of painfully slow dial-up...​


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> I'd be curious if there really was an alignment between networks that carried the Star Trek syndicated shows and those that became UPN stations. I don't know that there is hard data on that.


UPN usually took the most popular UHF channel on the dial. That's typically where TNG aired in most markets. In the SF Bay Area, one channel carried TNG, DS9, B5 and VOY/Enterprise.

But it depends on the market- I remember one NBC affiliate carrying TNG, and airing it Sunday nites after the late news.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Correct, but UPN stations were the ones that generally aired DS9. The local UPN station in Baltimore dropped DS9 in its last season so I never got to see the final season. Maybe one of these days I'll get around to watching it now that I have Disney+.


Yes, a number of UPN stations aired DS9 (the Los Angeles O&O UPN station aired it) but it wasn't network programming.
It was a syndicated drama that some UPN stations purchased to fill non network air time.
(It was usually shown Saturday and Sunday nights here.)

My point was that even though DS9 aired on some UPN stations, UPN Network executives had no say whatsoever in story content as they did with Voyager (and Enterprise) since it wasn't purchased for airing by the actual UPN network.

(In fact for a year or two, the local UPN station had "Sci Fi Sunday night" showing DS9, Voyager, Babylon 5, TNG, and TOS from 7PM to midnight.)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> ... wait, what?  What does Disney+ have to do with Star Trek?


LOL, sorry about that. I just signed up for both Disney+ and Hulu in addition to Netflix and Amazon Prime and I saw all of the Star Trek series being aired on one of them. I guess Disney+ was the one that stuck in my mind, but that's the Star Wars series not Star Trek. Just me having another brain fart.

I am also aware that UPN had nothing to do with the production of DS9 and that it was a syndicated show. It just happened to air on a lot of UPN stations as well as many others. I believe it was the only Star Trek spinoff that was syndicated and not carried by a specific network.

I just checked and DS9 is on Hulu.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mr.unnatural said:


> LOL, sorry about that. I just signed up for both Disney+ and Hulu in addition to Netflix and Amazon Prime and I saw all of the Star Trek series being aired on one of them. I guess Disney+ was the one that stuck in my mind, but that's the Star Wars series not Star Trek. Just me having another brain fart.
> 
> I am also aware that UPN had nothing to do with the production of DS9 and that it was a syndicated show. It just happened to air on a lot of UPN stations as well as many others. I believe it was the only Star Trek spinoff that was syndicated and not carried by a specific network.
> 
> I just checked and DS9 is on Hulu.


TNG was also syndicated during its entire run.

Voyager and Enterprise aired on UPN.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TNG wasn't just syndicated but is widely considered to have led/caused a big surge in syndicated shows due to it's success.

Baywatch was arguably the most successful of the bunch (even though it first aired on NBC) but TNG paved the way for shows like Babylon 5, Hercules, Xena, the Stargates (although that was second run syndication), The Invisible Man, Viper, etc to exist as syndicated shows.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yup. There really wasn’t such a thing as first run syndicated drama before TNG. It was a HUGE risk to release it that way.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Well, there was syndicated drama before TNG.
Things like Highway Patrol, Sea Hunt, and even The Adventures of Superman were first run syndicated shows.

Even shows like The Avengers, Thunderbirds, UFO, and Space 1999 got syndicated in the US from overseas.

But during the 1970s, syndicated shows slowed down because stations found it was cheaper to run reruns of Gunsmoke, Bonanza, Star Trek, Gilligan's Island, The Brady Bunch, and I Love Lucy (in "strip syndication").

By the mid 1980s, syndicated shows were basically dead though so you are correct that syndicating TNG was a big risk.
But it was really their only option after the fledgling Fox Network passed on airing TNG.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

'Star Trek: Picard' has already been renewed for a second season


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Generic said:


> 'Star Trek: Picard' has already been renewed for a second season


It absolutely deserved it--the best new series I've watched this season. 


Spoiler


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

New Star Trek: Picard Trailer Brings Back the Enterprise-D


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> New Star Trek: Picard Trailer Brings Back the Enterprise-D


Nice sentiments in the article.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Short clip. No spoilers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Really, it's amazing to look at the production quality of these clips--equaling very well done feature films. :clapping: How far we've come.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

So if it debuts Jan 23 does that mean midnight tonight? (He asks hopefully)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Generic said:


>


What a warming moment, and how wonderful.  Her character was such a great one and I always wanted more. Whoopi's face just beamed with the offer--she looked like a little kid.

(And thanks for posting--television coverage of D.C. happenings has run roughshod over daytime TV shows.)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Hopefully we'll have per episode threads, esp. given that they're releasing an ep a week, from what I can tell.

I probably won't be able to get to the show until this weekend. CBS AA sent me another email to reactivate by 1/27 and apparently, I'll be getting a month for free.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I loved that pitty! Beautiful.

Saw JLP on Colbert and he talked about trying to rehabilitate the image of the breed. Hope he succeeds.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

cwerdna said:


> Hopefully we'll have per episode threads, esp. given that they're releasing an ep a week, from what I can tell.


I agree. So I just created a thread for episode one.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

How long is the episode?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

martinp13 said:


> How long is the episode?


46 minutes


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

While Star Wars crashes and burns, Picard has breathed new life into Star Trek


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

"Crashes and burns" is a bit extreme (and click-baity).


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> "Crashes and burns" is a bit extreme (and click-baity).


Agreed. I was more about the Picard breathing new life stuff. I've felt for many years that Patrick Stewart saved Star Trek. Another actor reciting some of that awful dialogue in the first two seasons and it's very possible Trek would have died after Star Trek V.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I am interested in watching the new Picard series but at some point I drifted away from seeing every Star Trek offering. I can tell from watching the preview that I have missed some major plot points. Can anyone advise me at the minimum which movie(s)/TV shows I need to see to catch up before watching Picard?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> I am interested in watching the new Picard series but at some point I drifted away from seeing every Star Trek offering. I can tell from watching the preview that I have missed some major plot points. Can anyone advise me at the minimum which movie(s)/TV shows I need to see to catch up before watching Picard?


I would say none...they catch you up on what you need to know.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

ScubaCat said:


> I am interested in watching the new Picard series but at some point I drifted away from seeing every Star Trek offering. I can tell from watching the preview that I have missed some major plot points. Can anyone advise me at the minimum which movie(s)/TV shows I need to see to catch up before watching Picard?





Spoiler: Spoilered because this isn't the episode discission thread



Star Trek: Nemesis <- covers what happened to Data, B-4, etc... Although it's not a very good movie.
Star Trek: The JJ Abrams Reboot <- Introduces the Romulan star going Supernova, and the destruction of their homeworld - but only as plot setup before the timeline split.



In both cases, reading a plot summary of the above to hit the high points might be better than watching the two movies just as reference for Picard.

Edit: I didn't notice this wasn't the episode discussion thread at first. So mentioning what movies back up certain plot points might be considered an spoiler. Its nothing that isn't evident in the Trailers, or explained in episode 1, but some could still consider it spoilery.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you both for the suggestions. Very helpful!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I did not remember either of those (damn CRS), but they are explained without need to have known them first.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

I think the Star Trek movie Nemisis is a good suggestion as a prequel.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would say none...they catch you up on what you need to know.


I would agree here.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

You have a week to watch the Star Trek: Picard premiere for free


> If you wanted to catch up on the adventures of Jean-Luc Picard but don't know if you want to shell out $5.99 a month for CBS All Access, fret not. For about a week - that is, until Wednesday, Feb. 5 - the first episode of _Star Trek: Picard_ is free to watch on the CBS website.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

The first episode is now available for free on YouTube. Not sure if it's a timed thing or not.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I watched the free first episode via the CBSAA website, using a small fanless PC attached to my TV. The picture and sound were great (except web streams are stereo not surround). The production values, writing, acting, effects, and everything were all top quality. I was never a big TNG fan but this one seems a bit darker, like DS9, and for me that's a good thing. I think it will be a great series. But as with Discovery, I will wait until this comes out on disc.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Berkeley authors Chabon and Waldman embrace TV in a big way


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

S01E01 is streaming for free right now on Amazon Prime, too, if you have that. Watched it last night... I definitely thought it was good. I'm still not willing to get a subscription to CBSAA though.

Maybe after the season is complete I'll get it for a month to watch. Of course I said the same thing about Discovery (I also watched the premier of that when it aired on regular CBS) but never bothered so... who knows...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

madscientist said:


> S01E01 is streaming for free right now on Amazon Prime, too, if you have that. Watched it last night... I definitely thought it was good. I'm still not willing to get a subscription to CBSAA though.
> 
> Maybe after the season is complete I'll get it for a month to watch. Of course I said the same thing about Discovery (I also watched the premier of that when it aired on regular CBS) but never bothered so... who knows...


Get Discovery from the public library, on DVD.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Peter000 said:


> So if it debuts Jan 23 does that mean midnight tonight? (He asks hopefully)


I was hoping for midnight for episode 2. Sadly they are lying thieves!!! It was Jan 30 and ep2 was not available.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Get Discovery from the public library, on DVD.


That's a good idea except... my wife tossed our DVD player while cleaning out the basement last year


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

madscientist said:


> That's a good idea except... my wife tossed our DVD player while cleaning out the basement last year


LG BP135 Blu-ray Disc Player with Direct USB Recording & Playback New in box 4989027006638 | eBay


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

DVD is an inferior picture to what many here have become accustomed.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Get Discovery from the public library, on DVD.





madscientist said:


> That's a good idea except... my wife tossed our DVD player while cleaning out the basement last year





Howie said:


> DVD is an inferior picture to what many here have become accustomed.


Good excuse for an upgrade: Discovery is on Blu-ray! The following is from the Discovery thread.


Pokemon_Dad said:


> For those who managed to resist being absorbed by the CBSAA Collective, look what showed up on my doorstep at lunchtime. These Blu-rays were the same price as not subscribing to CBSAA for a year or so, and include special features. Season 1 is also for sale on Prime Video now. (Too bad I've still got some work to do today...)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry, I had used the term "DVD" generically, earlier--and so, get Star Trek Discovery on DVD_ or Blu-ray_ at the local library (my library carries both formats).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Why not hold out for the Holographic version?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

What gave the impression that unit could record from the USB input?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

CBS offers a free month of All Access so you can binge-watch 'Picard'
(I'm still 2 eps behind on ST: P.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

cwerdna said:


> CBS offers a free month of All Access so you can binge-watch 'Picard'
> (I'm still 2 eps behind on ST: P.)


My free month ends Friday. ST: P S1 ends Wednesday


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> My free month ends Friday. ST: P S1 ends Wednesday


Mine does too. I guess we can cancel and get another free month.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Doing some serious smeeking here but I just started this series and just finished the first two episodes. I like it and wish I had watched it earlier but if I had, I wouldn't be enjoying it right now.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

You may wish to also watch the Short Treks episode titles "Children of Mars." It's not necessary to have watched it before watching Picard but it does provide some enhanced backstory.

Also, if you are so inclined, this book (I read the kindle version) provides some very good background that precedes the events of the series. You could read it while watching too. https://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Picard-Countdown-Pikard/dp/1684056942/


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I finished it yesterday and enjoyed the series as a whole. It did pique my interest in rediscovering some of the ST:TNG 7of9 episodes. I never really cared for TNG I watched them all but I always thought DS9 was a much better show. 7of9 seems like a very interesting character but I don't remember anything about her except she had been assimilated. This series also made me curious as to why Picard doesn't have Borg implants even though he was assimilated. Looks I have to dig those episodes up too to find out why.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Seven was never in TNG. She’s from Voyager.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Seven was never in TNG. She's from Voyager.


Well, you just ruined my day. I was looking forward to him watching seven years of TNG only to finally realize he was in the wrong show...


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> 7of9 seems like a very interesting character but I don't remember anything about her except she had been assimilated.


Seven has an interesting character arc. I didn't give Jeri Ryan a lot of faith when they brought her aboard in season 3, but she has some decent acting chops and writers lavished her with good material (at the expense of the rest of the VOY cast)

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/the-seven-of-nine-binge-guide


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> Seven has an interesting character arc. I didn't give Jeri Ryan a lot of faith when they brought her aboard in season 3...


Season 4.
In order to "sex things up".

Fortunately, she is a better actress than a lot of the material she was given.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

she's in my top 5 favorite star trek characters, jeri ryan is incredible.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, you just ruined my day. I was looking forward to him watching seven years of TNG only to finally realize he was in the wrong show...


I would have googled or IMDB'd for Jeri Ryan Star Trek episodes beforehand. That would have pointed me to the Voyager episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I would have googled or IMDB'd for Jeri Ryan Star Trek episodes beforehand. That would have pointed me to the Voyager episodes.


Man, you people just don't want me to have ANY fun!


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

'Star Trek': John de Lancie Returning as Q in 'Picard,'


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Bruce24 said:


> 'Star Trek': John de Lancie Returning as Q in 'Picard,'


That makes it much less likely I will enjoy it. I can take Q for an episode here or there, but if he is in the whole season? Ick.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

eddyj said:


> That makes it much less likely I will enjoy it. I can take Q for an episode here or there, but if he is in the whole season? Ick.


This. He's one of my least favorite parts of Trek.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

'Star Trek: Picard' season two will debut on Paramount+ in 2022 | Engadget


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm very unhappy with this news. One less reason to subscribe to Paramount+. I can continue to get Discovery on disc.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m also unhappy with the news that we have to wait another year for S2.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> I'm also unhappy with the news that we have to wait another year for S2.


For me, that would be bad news, except I am no longer looking forward to it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Picard, The Stand and Coyote are the only reasons I watch P+
Not sure if Coyote will have a S2, and I think The Stand was a 1 season show.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

New Teaser for new season coming *2022*


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

[WATCH Star Trek Picard Renewed For Season 3, New Trailer Reveals Borg Queen - Deadline


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

We have a month now for S2 — Feb


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

New Season 2 trailer dropped. So much goodness in it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484589505755582465


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

morac said:


> New Season 2 trailer dropped. So much goodness in it.


Direct YouTube link:


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

2024, hmmmm.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> 2024, hmmmm.


So, we get to see how covid turns out?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> We have a month now for S2 — Feb


Actually March 3...I like what I see in that trailer, but I could do without Guinan.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

morac said:


> New Season 2 trailer dropped. So much goodness in it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484589505755582465


Wow, that looks pretty awesome!!


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Actually March 3...I like what I see in that trailer, but I could do without Guinan.


When I first read Guinan would be back I was wondering how they might explain how a 400ish year old aged so much in the past 30 years, but from the trailer, while heavier she doesn't seem that much older...however it seems the last 30 years have not been quite so kind to Q who has aged quite a bit for someone who ageless. I guess they might explain this as him trying to make Picard feel a bit better about his aging...but is that really some Q would care about?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Q has always appeared as human to humans, roughly their age. So an older human looking Q makes perfect sense.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Bruce24 said:


> I guess they might explain this as him trying to make Picard feel a bit better about his aging...but is that really some Q would care about?


One of the earlier teaser trailers, that showed very little other than Q's entrance, implied just that. Before appearing, he said something like "Oh my, you look much older than I expected, here..." and entered as roughly the same age as Picard.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

In case you missed it in the trailer, the address for Guinan's bar is 10 Forward Avenue.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

gchance said:


> In case you missed it in the trailer, the address for Guinan's bar is 10 Forward Avenue.


Ah. The way they framed the sign, I knew there had to be a reference/joke in there somewhere.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I saw the sign and paused, and the "Forward" did not click. Totally missed the 10.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

What is the reference?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What is the reference?


The Enterprise D's lounge and recreation area was called "Ten Forward"


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What is the reference?


Is there a way to evict a member from a thread for not being worthy?


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry @Rob Helmerichs, just playing around. Whatever medieval things you may unleash, I yield ahead of time.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

So I guess Los Angeles is going to change their street numbering scheme at some point in the next couple centuries... L.A. addresses currently start at 100.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

trainman said:


> So I guess Los Angeles is going to change their street numbering scheme at some point in the next couple centuries... L.A. addresses currently start at 100.


Star Trek is just SO unrealistic!


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

trainman said:


> So I guess Los Angeles is going to change their street numbering scheme at some point in the next couple centuries.


Except it's not the City of Los Angeles on the sign. It's "The City of *Greater* Los Angeles". Pasadena could have been annexed, and the bar/restaurant district has street numbers < 100 adjacent to Fair Oaks. I don't know if they'd rename Colorado, but Green or Union could be renamed "Forward St." Or any of the blocks immediately North and South of Colorado it's entire length East and West.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> The Enterprise D's lounge and recreation area was called "Ten Forward"


It wasn't just called Ten Forward, it WAS Ten forward. Deck 10 forward section was how you found it. 

And now, that location makes even more sense in the trailer, because it isn't just Ten Forward the bar, it was actually also located AT 10 Forward.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Worf said:


> It wasn't just called Ten Forward, it WAS Ten forward. Deck 10 forward section was how you found it.
> 
> And now, that location makes even more sense in the trailer, because it isn't just Ten Forward the bar, it was actually also located AT 10 Forward.


Looks at poster's user name...checks out.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I know, the wrong captain…😁


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Given Patrick Stewart's age, I was surprised that Picard even got a 2nd season.









Star Trek: Picard Season 3 Will Be Its Last, Confirms Patrick Stewart


Three seasons was always the plan for Picard.




screenrant.com


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Shatner's still around doing TV, so why not Stewart? 

Heck, actors can work to seeming quite old age these days - Betty White was still at it until her recent passing. Patrick Stewart is not as old as either of them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Worf said:


> Shatner's still around doing TV, so why not Stewart?
> 
> Heck, actors can work to seeming quite old age these days - Betty White was still at it until her recent passing. Patrick Stewart is not as old as either of them.


Still, a weekly TV show is a pretty major grind...and I haven't seen Shatner or White take the lead in a weekly TV show for quite a while.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Wait, wait…. will he be doing American Dad?
😁


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Still, a weekly TV show is a pretty major grind...and I haven't seen Shatner or White take the lead in a weekly TV show for quite a while.


Betty White started doing that Cleavland show when she was 88 and went on to be in 125 episodes over 6 years (average of 21 episodes/year). Picard is 10 episodes per season.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Worf said:


> Shatner's still around doing TV, so why not Stewart?
> 
> Heck, actors can work to seeming quite old age these days - Betty White was still at it until her recent passing. Patrick Stewart is not as old as either of them.





Bruce24 said:


> Betty White started doing that Cleavland show when she was 88 and went on to be in 125 episodes over 6 years (average of 21 episodes/year). Picard is 10 episodes per season.


Stewart is more frail than either of those, and Betty White wasn't exactly doing an action series. And while Picard isn't all action, it has its fair share. I think Betty White spent most of that show sitting in a chair or at a table as well.

And Shatner is... well, different. Compare his energy now (watch the Shatner in Space doc) is much higher than Patrick Stewart's. I can't figure out how the man does it to be honest.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bruce24 said:


> Betty White started doing that Cleavland show when she was 88 and went on to be in 125 episodes over 6 years (average of 21 episodes/year). Picard is 10 episodes per season.


Was she the lead?


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

gchance said:


> Stewart is more frail than either of those


Not sure where you are getting this from.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bruce24 said:


> Not sure where you are getting this from.


I dunno, watching him?


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

gchance said:


> I dunno, watching him?


I think that has more to do with personal style (reserved brit vs. overdramatic american) than health.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

gchance said:


> I dunno, watching him?


this is 4 years old but...How To Get Ripped Like Sir Patrick Stewart At 76


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Shatner is the host of History channels The Unexplained (with William Shatner). 

Stewart basically only has one show and a few commercials. He does guest voice American Dad now and again.

And I can't really say if he's frail or not. His voice sounds frail, but I suspect that's more because it's more recognizable that way. You hear it and you instantly recognize the voice.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Perhaps a cage match... Shatner vs Stewart. It would settle this debate.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bruce24 said:


> this is 4 years old but...How To Get Ripped Like Sir Patrick Stewart At 76


Almost six. Compare his voice in 2016 to now.


Worf said:


> Shatner is the host of History channels The Unexplained (with William Shatner).
> 
> Stewart basically only has one show and a few commercials. He does guest voice American Dad now and again.
> 
> And I can't really say if he's frail or not. His voice sounds frail, but I suspect that's more because it's more recognizable that way. You hear it and you instantly recognize the voice.


I'll take it back... they're portraying PICARD as frail. There are recent videos where he's spry, still fit, and his voice sounds fine.

Here he is on James Corden four months ago.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

gchance said:


> I'll take it back... they're portraying PICARD as frail. There are recent videos where he's spry, still fit, and his voice sounds fine.


He's definitely older, but he is supposed to be in his upper 90's in Picard, right? 

(Full disclosure, I couldn't make it past episode 4.)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> He's definitely older, but he is supposed to be in his upper 90's in Picard, right?
> 
> (Full disclosure, I couldn't make it past episode 4.)


Yes, but that's out the window now (without a spoiler since you didn't make it past episode 4).


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

gchance said:


> Yes, but that's out the window now (without a spoiler since you didn't make it past episode 4).


I read the Wikipedia pages for all the episodes. The big spoiler makes me glad I gave up.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Stewart's not the actor you should be worrying about tanking the series. <cough>Goldberg'<cough>


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Guy Fleegman said:


> Stewart's not the actor you should be worrying about tanking the series. <cough>Goldberg'<cough>


And what's wrong with Whoopi?


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

MScottC said:


> And what's wrong with Whoopi?











Whoopi Goldberg suspended for 2 weeks over Holocaust remarks


The suspension came a day after Goldberg's comment during a discussion on The View that race was not a factor in the Holocaust.




www.npr.org


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Guy Fleegman said:


> Stewart's not the actor you should be worrying about tanking the series. <cough>Goldberg'<cough>


But Season 2 is already completed and I've not heard she's back for S3 which is in the midst of filming now. So it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Will there be a Season3 if viewers don't watch Season 2 because of her? This is how cancel culture works


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

lalouque said:


> Whoopi Goldberg suspended for 2 weeks over Holocaust remarks
> 
> 
> The suspension came a day after Goldberg's comment during a discussion on The View that race was not a factor in the Holocaust.
> ...


Wrongfully suspended... see my posts in another thread.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MScottC said:


> Wrongfully suspended...


Correct...she should have been fired.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

at least she offered a sincere, heartfelt apology, one that didn't blame anyone else for her error, or was addressed only to "those who were offended."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> at least she offered a sincere, heartfelt apology, one that didn't blame anyone else for her error, or was addressed only to "those who were offended."


And one can see what her original point was (depending on how you define "race")...but she didn't try to just explain herself. She understood that her point was offensive to others no matter how she intended it, and regretted it. None of that "You're too sensitive" [stuff] that we get so often in these kinds of situations.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Skip to 24:00 of 



 for a heck of a clip for S2:E1 of Picard.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Forum search (and my memory) are so bad, I can't find what we did during season 1 for a spoiler discussion thread? Per episode? Or did we have a full season 1 spoiler thread?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Per episode (Search->Advanced->Titles Only)


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

New news!














'Star Trek: The Next Generation' vets are reuniting in 'Picard' season 3


LeVar Burton, Michael Dorn, Jonathan Frakes, and more 'Next Generation' stars are reuniting for the third and final season of 'Picard.'




ew.com


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

[removed for accidental smeek]


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

That's what I posted.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cmontyburns said:


> That's what I posted.


oops!  i didn't play your clip, when i saw the different cap i thought it was a discussion video, not the teaser trailer.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

That's OK, I enjoyed watching it twice!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

So Kim Pine should have been the lead singer for Sex Bob-omb this whole time!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This makes me really excited for Season 3, TNG is the best.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The Titan, nice


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Surprised nobody mentioned that today was Star Trek Day 2022 | Star Trek.

I'd been busy with work all day so I couldn't even monitor. I did find 



 which I just started on.









All the Star Trek News & Reveals from Star Trek Day 2022


Read through for a full roundup of everything we announced and shared!




www.startrek.com


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

The new Picard trailer leaves me feeling a lot of dread. The first person we see is Doctor Beverly Crusher wielding a phaser rifle? I'm still excited to see the crew getting back together, and it looks like maybe part of the crew rescuing the rest of the crew from some big bad, but I can't imagine the plot gymnastics it will take to make it happen.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

"We need a ship" discussion in a bar obviously channeling the The Search for Spock.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> The new Picard trailer leaves me feeling a lot of dread. The first person we see is Doctor Beverly Crusher wielding a phaser rifle? I'm still excited to see the crew getting back together, and it looks like maybe part of the crew rescuing the rest of the crew from some big bad, but I can't imagine the plot gymnastics it will take to make it happen.


I would normally be excited, but the season 2 trailer got me excited and then the whole season 2 ended up being meh so I’m lowering my expectations for season 3.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> "We need a ship" discussion in a bar obviously channeling the The Search for Spock.


Not to mention them leaving Spacedock, which was created for Star Trek 3. Perhaps even stealing a ship from Spacedock.



morac said:


> I would normally be excited, but the season 2 trailer got me excited and then the whole season 2 ended up being meh so I’m lowering my expectations for season 3.


I'm probably in the same boat. When Q showed up in the Season 2 teaser I was excited. And then I was only able to make it about halfway through the season before I gave up. Season 2 is definitely lowering any hopes I have for Season 3.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

doom1701 said:


> The new Picard trailer leaves me feeling a lot of dread. The first person we see is Doctor Beverly Crusher wielding a phaser rifle? I'm still excited to see the crew getting back together, and it looks like maybe part of the crew rescuing the rest of the crew from some big bad, but I can't imagine the plot gymnastics it will take to make it happen.


Also, we’ve been there before in TNG (the finale)


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

New season three trailer. Premieres Feb 2023.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Feb. 16 to be exact…and 10 eps.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Talk about reaching for obscure one off villains.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578886346009382912


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

morac said:


> Talk about reaching for obscure one off villains.


Two-off. He was extremely memorable and popular as well. You could say the same thing about Khan.

That said I'm EXTRMELY pissed at the reporting surrounding the trailer. The first post I saw said "Watch the Picard Season 3 trailer" which was fine, and since I personally wouldn't mind spoilers, watched it on my own accord. By the end of the day sites were freely posting screenshots of both characters along with who they were in text. Knowing how spoiler-sensitive many are, this was way over the top.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Hello Beautiful?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Eh. Big end of the world space battles. Throw in some baddies that shouldn't exist any longer. Explosions, gunfights...just what I'd expect from Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Can't fault them back in the day for not foreseeing the modern appetite for endless retreads and reboots, but we can probably fault them for not realizing that killing off Data was a bad idea on the merits. Odd that they never used sci-fi to undo that decision so they wouldn't have to end up twisting modern plots into knots to have Brent Spiner involved in new Star Trek projects.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Well. Maybe they can upload Data’s memories from B5 into Lore and undo that now.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I've only watched part of 



, so far.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Well. Maybe they can upload Data’s memories from B5 into Lore and undo that now.


You never know.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

More internet fluff (spoilerized for everyone)


Spoiler












Daniel Davis Talks About His “Different” Moriarty In ‘Star Trek: Picard’ Season 3


The actor returns to the role after almost three decades.




trekmovie.com





He says Moriarty only appears in one episode and is a callback to another TNG episode, but not the ones we think.



> "The one thing I thing I can tell you is I think the fans will enjoy what happens more if they understand that it’s a bit of a callback to an earlier season, way before Moriarty even appeared actually—the first meeting between Riker and Data. You should remind yourselves of that."


The scene I'm thinking of is in Encounter At Farpoint, when Data & Wesley are in the holodeck. Riker comes in, Wesley falls into water, and Data pulls him out. As Welsey leaves the holodeck he gets water onto the carpet OUTSIDE the holodeck, which is even commented on. It was an early continuity error obviously, but they're probably tying it in with Picard.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

was worth watching if you were a TNG fan. They didn't start until about the 4 minute mark.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Just caught up. I pre-ordered season 2 on Blu-ray in July, received it last week, and finished it last night. I also have the fourth season of Discovery and first season of Strange New Worlds pre-ordered, as part of my efforts to avoid Paramount+... but I suppose at some point within the next 400 years resistance will be futile.


----------

